# jebsens photos



## georgemacleod (Jul 23, 2005)

anybody got any pics of jebsens ships or crew 1977-1989.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

georgemacleod said:


> anybody got any pics of jebsens ships or crew 1977-1989.


George,

There is a book on the company called Jebsens A Group History by W. J. Harvey, published by World Ship Society 2005 ISBN 0 - 9543310-6-0

A4 hardback 224 pages it gives an overview of the company and details each vessel owned, managed, and some long term chartered vessels and has a photograph of the greater part of the fleet as well as a selection of general arrangement drawings.

Bill


----------



## georgemacleod (Jul 23, 2005)

Bill, thanks for the info. George.


----------



## liltrux (Apr 11, 2009)

hello george remember me JJ or John Jaanus was cadet with Jebbies 3rd mate and 2nd mate I remember you well hope your fit and well John Ive got some photos around Ill look them out for you cheers


----------



## georgemacleod (Jul 23, 2005)

*Snoz Powell.*

Looking to find any info about Randolph Powell aka "Snoz" or "Lofty" Powell from Hereford and sailing with Jebsens 70`s & 80`s.


----------

